# forellen brutkasten???



## 19michl90 (15. Aug. 2011)

hallo ich habe mich jetz schon sehr intensiv über die forellenzucht informiert, doch immer noch habe ich eine sehr wichtige frage!!! Wo bekomme ich einen jacobischen brutkasten her bzw. ein bauanleitung würde mir schon reichen.
um unbrauchbare antworten zu vermeiden, möchte ich euch noch mitteilen dass ich bei meinem weier keinen stromanschluss und keine wasserleitung habe.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!!!


----------



## Zander35 (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellen brutkasten???*

Hallo,
Brutkästen diverser Art sind im spiziellen Fachhandel erhältlich.
Schau einfach mal hier:http://www.industrystock.de/html/Fischzuchtanlagen/product-result-de-634-0.html
Ist zwar deine Sache,aber: Willst du wirklich bei nur einem Teich von 18000Liter+event. einem Brutkasten intensiv züchten,oder hast du noch andere Teiche und\oder spezielle Anlagen?


----------



## muschtang (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellen brutkasten???*

keine wasserleitung??? Wie überleben dir denn die Fische?


----------



## 19michl90 (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellen brutkasten???*

danke martin für den link aber die haben alle nur diese inkubatoren das hilft mir nichts.
ich mochte mir noch ein paar zuchtbecken und evtl. noch einen 2en weier anlegen und das wasser dafür habe ich aus einem gebirgsbach.


----------



## Zander35 (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellen brutkasten???*

Hallo,
darf ich fragen was für Salmoniden du züchten willst(bin ein wenig neugierig)?
Ansonston wünsch ich dir noch viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben!
LG,
Martin


----------



## 19michl90 (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellen brutkasten???*

hallo martin. ich möchte versuchen mir forellen zu züchten das ist mein erster versuch, deshalb versuche ich jetzt so viel erfahrungswerte von andere zu bekommen wie es geht also wenn du dich auskennst dann immer raus damit!!!
LG michael


----------



## muschtang (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellen brutkasten???*

Was für Forellen? Bach oder Regenbogen?

Nimm doch deinen momentanen Teich zur Aufzucht, Bau einen neuen, größeren Sirekt in Anschluss für die großen Tiere!

Und nicht vergessen den Aufzuchtteich entsprechend gegen Fraßfeinde sichern!


----------



## 19michl90 (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellen brutkasten???*

ich habe bachforellen und möchte in der zeit wo die eier im brutkasten ausschlüpfen ein aufzuchtbecken mit kiesboden anlegen wie genau weiß ich selber noch nicht ob mit holzwänden oder ein kunststoffbecken oder mit folie oder ganz natürlich ka.


----------

